# Windows error BSOD 0x999999f Driver_Power_State_Failure



## scopio (Nov 30, 2009)

Levono G585 1218
Windows 8 upgraded to 8.1
When the laptop is powered on all I get is the Levono splash screen and the circle going round for a long time and then the blue screen indicating the error message and a screen with three options;
Press Enter to try to start again.
Press F8 for Startup Settings which shuts the pc down or just repeats the same splash screen all over again.
Press ESC for UEFI Firmware Settings
When I press Enter or F8 the pc shuts down and restarts to the splash screen and circle all over again and I cannot get Windows to boot. :redface:
When I press Esc I can get into the Setup Utility but that’s all I can do!
I have run Levono Diag Tool from a USB drive result in the attached;
SERIAL_NUMBER: xxxxxxxxxx
BIOS_VERSION: 6CCN96WW(V8.08)
MACHINE_MODEL: Lenovo G585
APPLICATION_VERSION: UEFI 02.06.00
+++ 20150220T171206UTC CPU 1424452326000
UDI: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics - Unknown
DISPLAYNAME: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics - Unknown

CPU_MODEL: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
CPU_VENDOR: Unknown
CPU_CORES: 2
CPU_THREADS: 2
CPU_SIGNATURE: 500F20h
CPU_MAX_SPEED: 1.300 GHz
CPU_CURRENT_SPEED: 1.300 GHz
CPU_FEATURES: MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, PSE, PSE-36
CPU_CACHE_L1: 2 x 32 KB Data, 2 x 32 KB Instruction
CPU_CACHE_L2: 2 x 512 KB Unified
CPU_CACHE_L3: None
START TESTS
20150220T171206UTC START CPU_BT_INSTRUCTION_TEST
20150220T171206UTC WARNING CPU_UNSUPPORTED_VENDOR
20150220T171207UTC STOP CPU_BT_INSTRUCTION_TEST UNSUPPORTED
20150220T171207UTC START CPU_X87_FLOATING_POINT_TEST
20150220T171207UTC WARNING CPU_UNSUPPORTED_VENDOR
20150220T171207UTC STOP CPU_X87_FLOATING_POINT_TEST UNSUPPORTED
20150220T171207UTC START CPU_MMX_TEST
20150220T171207UTC WARNING CPU_UNSUPPORTED_VENDOR
20150220T171207UTC STOP CPU_MMX_TEST UNSUPPORTED
20150220T171207UTC START CPU_3DNOW_TEST
20150220T171207UTC WARNING CPU_UNSUPPORTED_VENDOR
20150220T171207UTC STOP CPU_3DNOW_TEST UNSUPPORTED
20150220T171207UTC START CPU_SSE_FAMILY_TEST
20150220T171207UTC WARNING CPU_UNSUPPORTED_VENDOR
20150220T171207UTC STOP CPU_SSE_FAMILY_TEST UNSUPPORTED
20150220T171207UTC START CPU_AES_TEST
20150220T171207UTC WARNING CPU_UNSUPPORTED_VENDOR
20150220T171207UTC STOP CPU_AES_TEST UNSUPPORTED
20150220T171207UTC START CPU_AVX_TEST
20150220T171207UTC WARNING CPU_UNSUPPORTED_VENDOR
20150220T171207UTC STOP CPU_AVX_TEST UNSUPPORTED
STOP TESTS UCP000000-HK9W6E
--- CPU
+++ 20150220T171207UTC MEMORY 1424452327000
UDI: 09C2DE2F-05B1AB24
DISPLAYNAME: MAIN_MEMORY
PHYSICAL_MEMORY: 6.000 GB
>>> RESOURCE BANK 
INDEX: 0
MANUFACTURER: Third party manufacturer
SPEED: 800 MHz
SIZE: 4.000 GB
PART_NUMBER: RMT3170EB68E9W1600
SERIAL_NUMBER: 09C2DE2F
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE BANK 
INDEX: 1
MANUFACTURER: Third party manufacturer
SPEED: 800 MHz
SIZE: 2.000 GB
PART_NUMBER: RMT3150ED58E8W1600
SERIAL_NUMBER: 05B1AB24
<<< RESOURCE 
START TESTS
20150220T171207UTC MESSAGE TESTED_SIZE: 5,634 MB
20150220T171207UTC START QUICK_RANDOM_PATTERN_TEST
20150220T171707UTC STOP QUICK_RANDOM_PATTERN_TEST SUCCESS 300 S
STOP TESTS UME800000-HK9W6E
--- MEMORY
+++ 20150220T171707UTC MOTHERBOARD 1424452627000
UDI: MOBO_UID
DISPLAYNAME: MOTHERBOARD_DISPLAY_NAME

MOTHERBOARD_NUMBER_OF_USB_HOST_CONTROLLERS: 5
MOTHERBOARD_NUMBER_OF_PCI: 24
MOTHERBOARD_RTC_PRESENCE: MOTHERBOARD_RTC_YES

>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 1
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:0.0
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Bridge
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Host bridge
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 2
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:1.0
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Display controller
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: VGA compatible controller
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 3
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:1.1
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Multimedia controller
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Audio device
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 4
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:10.0
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Serial bus controller
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: USB controller
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 5
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:11.0
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Mass storage controller
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: SATA controller
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 6
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:12.0
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Serial bus controller
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: USB controller
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 7
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:12.2
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Serial bus controller
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: USB controller
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 8
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:13.0
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Serial bus controller
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: USB controller
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 9
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:13.2
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Serial bus controller
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: USB controller
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 10
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:14.2
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Multimedia controller
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Audio device
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 11
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:14.3
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Bridge
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: ISA bridge
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 12
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:14.4
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Bridge
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: PCI bridge
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 13
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:15.0
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Bridge
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: PCI bridge
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 14
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 2:0.0
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Network controller
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Ethernet controller
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 15
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:15.1
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Bridge
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: PCI bridge
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 16
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 6:0.0
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Network controller
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Network controller
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 17
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:18.0
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Bridge
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Host bridge
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 18
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:18.1
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Bridge
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Host bridge
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 19
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:18.2
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Bridge
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Host bridge
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 20
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:18.3
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Bridge
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Host bridge
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 21
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:18.4
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Bridge
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Host bridge
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 22
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:18.5
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Bridge
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Host bridge
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 23
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:18.6
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Bridge
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Host bridge
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_PCI_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 24
MOTHERBOARD_SLOT: 0:18.7
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Bridge
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Host bridge
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_USB_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 25
MOTHERBOARD_USB_VERSION: 2.0
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Mass storage
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: SCSI
MOTHERBOARD_VENDOR_ID: 0x3F0
MOTHERBOARD_PRODUCT_ID: 0x3307
MOTHERBOARD_VENDOR_NAME: HP
MOTHERBOARD_PRODUCT_NAME: v125w
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE MOTHERBOARD_USB_RESOURCE 
INDEX: 26
MOTHERBOARD_USB_VERSION: 2.0
MOTHERBOARD_CLASS_NAME: Video
MOTHERBOARD_SUBCLASS_NAME: Video control
MOTHERBOARD_VENDOR_ID: 0x4F2
MOTHERBOARD_PRODUCT_ID: 0xB2E1
MOTHERBOARD_VENDOR_NAME: Vimicro Corp.
MOTHERBOARD_PRODUCT_NAME: Lenovo EasyCamera
<<< RESOURCE 
START TESTS
20150220T171707UTC START MOTHERBOARD_CHIPSET_TEST
20150220T171707UTC STOP MOTHERBOARD_CHIPSET_TEST SUCCESS 0 S
20150220T171707UTC START MOTHERBOARD_DMA_TEST
20150220T171708UTC STOP MOTHERBOARD_DMA_TEST SUCCESS 1 S
20150220T171708UTC START MOTHERBOARD_IRQ_TEST
20150220T171709UTC STOP MOTHERBOARD_IRQ_TEST SUCCESS 1 S
20150220T171709UTC START MOTHERBOARD_PCI_PCIE_BUS_TEST
20150220T171709UTC STOP MOTHERBOARD_PCI_PCIE_BUS_TEST SUCCESS 0 S
20150220T171709UTC START MOTHERBOARD_RTC_TEST
20150220T171714UTC STOP MOTHERBOARD_RTC_TEST SUCCESS 5 S
STOP TESTS UMB01N000-HK9W6E
--- MOTHERBOARD
+++ 20150220T171714UTC PCI_EXPRESS 1424452634000
UDI: PCI_EXPRESS_SYSTEM
DISPLAYNAME: PCI_EXPRESS_SYSTEM
>>> RESOURCE DEVICE_FUNCTION 
BUS: 0x0
DEVICE: 0x1
FUNCTION: 0x0
POWER_FAULT_DETECTED: NO
OFFBOARD_DEVICE: NO
FATAL_ERROR_DETECTED: NO
VENDOR_ID: 0x1002
CLASS: Display controller
SUBCLASS: VGA compatible controller
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE DEVICE_FUNCTION 
BUS: 0x0
DEVICE: 0x1
FUNCTION: 0x1
POWER_FAULT_DETECTED: NO
OFFBOARD_DEVICE: NO
FATAL_ERROR_DETECTED: NO
VENDOR_ID: 0x1002
CLASS: Multimedia controller
SUBCLASS: Audio device
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE DEVICE_FUNCTION 
BUS: 0x0
DEVICE: 0x10
FUNCTION: 0x0
POWER_FAULT_DETECTED: NO
OFFBOARD_DEVICE: NO
FATAL_ERROR_DETECTED: NO
VENDOR_ID: 0x1022
CLASS: Serial bus controller
SUBCLASS: USB controller
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE DEVICE_FUNCTION 
BUS: 0x2
DEVICE: 0x0
FUNCTION: 0x0
POWER_FAULT_DETECTED: NO
OFFBOARD_DEVICE: NO
FATAL_ERROR_DETECTED: NO
VENDOR_ID: 0x10EC
CLASS: Network controller
SUBCLASS: Ethernet controller
<<< RESOURCE 
>>> RESOURCE DEVICE_FUNCTION 
BUS: 0x6
DEVICE: 0x0
FUNCTION: 0x0
POWER_FAULT_DETECTED: NO
OFFBOARD_DEVICE: NO
FATAL_ERROR_DETECTED: NO
VENDOR_ID: 0x168C
CLASS: Network controller
SUBCLASS: Network controller
<<< RESOURCE 
START TESTS
20150220T171714UTC START STATUS_TEST
20150220T171718UTC STOP STATUS_TEST SUCCESS 4 S
STOP TESTS UPE001000-HK9W6E
--- PCI_EXPRESS
+++ 20150220T171718UTC STORAGE 1424452638000
UDI: ST1000LM024-HN-M101MBB-S2U5J9DD425230 
DISPLAYNAME: HN-M101MBB - ST1000LM024
TYPE: Internal HDD
MODEL: HN-M101MBB
MANUFACTURER: ST1000LM024
SERIAL: S2U5J9DD425230 
FIRMWARE: 2AR10001
SIZE: 931 GB
ROTATION_RATE: 5400 rpm
TEMPERATURE: 39 C
PHYSICAL_SECTOR_SIZE: 4096 bytes
LOGICAL_SECTOR_SIZE: 512 bytes
LOGICAL_SECTORS: 1953525168 sectors
SUPPORTED_STANDARDS: ATA/ATAPI 4,ATA/ATAPI 5,ATA/ATAPI 6,ATA/ATAPI 7,ATA8_ACS
SPEC_VERSION: ATA8-ACS version 6
START TESTS
20150220T171718UTC The system identified problems on one or more storage devices. You should backup your data and run the Recover Bad Sector tool in an attempt to solve your problem.
20150220T171718UTC START SMART_STATUS_TEST
20150220T171720UTC STOP SMART_STATUS_TEST SUCCESS 2 S
20150220T171720UTC START SHORT_SELF_TEST
20150220T171720UTC MESSAGE SHORT_SELFTEST_ERROR_DETECTED
20150220T171730UTC STOP SHORT_SELF_TEST FAILURE 10 S
20150220T171730UTC START DRIVE_SELF_TEST
20150220T171901UTC STOP DRIVE_SELF_TEST SUCCESS 91 S
20150220T171901UTC START RANDOM_SEEK_TEST
20150220T172028UTC STOP RANDOM_SEEK_TEST SUCCESS 87 S
20150220T172028UTC START FUNNEL_SEEK_TEST
20150220T172105UTC STOP FUNNEL_SEEK_TEST SUCCESS 37 S
20150220T172105UTC START TARGETED_READ_TEST
20150220T172105UTC ERROR READ_SECTOR_ERROR 988230436
20150220T172105UTC ERROR READ_SECTOR_ERROR 988230435
20150220T172105UTC ERROR READ_SECTOR_ERROR 988230434
20150220T172105UTC ERROR READ_SECTOR_ERROR 988230433
20150220T172105UTC ERROR READ_SECTOR_ERROR 988230432
20150220T172115UTC STOP TARGETED_READ_TEST FAILURE 10 S
STOP TESTS UHD01V012-HK9W6E
--- STORAGE
+++ 20150220T192421UTC RECOVER
Operation: Check and recover bad sectors
Device 0: ST1000LM024 HN-M101MBB 
Size: 931 GB
Unrecoverable error, test can not continue
Error: Device Error
# No bad sector found #
--- 20150220T204707UTC RECOVER

I have tried without success to get the Preparing Automatic Repair screen by holding the power button down at start up and closing down several times and holding the Shift key at start up.

I would appreciate help on how to solve this problem.


----------

